# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  loction

## dekdel

help with locating my tank, just had a conservatory built would it be ok to put my tank in there, thanx for any help and advise

----------


## Timo

> help with locating my tank, just had a conservatory built would it be ok to put my tank in there, thanx for any help and advise


The biggest problem with putting a tank in a conservatory is the temperature. To hot in the summer and to cold in the winter. Unless the temp is very well regulated, eg heated in winter and cooled in the summer which can be difficult.

----------


## Gary R

plus the amount of light that you will get in there will mean that you will be for ever cleaning the glass

----------


## dekdel

hi timo & gary 

thanx for the reply also thanx for the info we are having a radiator in there so should be warm enough, but going to leave tank in living room to make sure everything is ok thanx again chaps i appreciate it.

cheers.....dekdel

----------


## Gary R

> hi timo & gary 
> 
> thanx for the reply also thanx for the info we are having a radiator in there so should be warm enough, but going to leave tank in living room to make sure everything is ok thanx again chaps i appreciate it.
> 
> cheers.....dekdel


yep i think that would be the best place for it m8 ....... mine are in the living room and 1 in the hallway and the 3rd is in the kitchen, the one in the kitchen is the hardest to keep clean with the amount of light that comes in there.

----------


## dekdel

hi gary


thanx for the help mate 


dekdel

----------

